# A decent moving company



## Roaming Rolf (May 24, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a decent international moving company? I am currently living in London, but will be moving to New York soon to start my new job. My company is paying but they want me to find the company. I can't wait.


----------



## Roaming Rolf (May 24, 2007)

Hi Bob

Thanks for this I will check them out. Are there any other removal companies out there that handle these types of international moves as I will probably be looking to get a couple of quotes on this.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

How much are you planning to move? If you are going to sell most of your stuff, you should check out the cost of surface mail. Also, because of the weight limits on planes, it might be a good idea to mail some things to yourself before you leave, if you know someone who will hold them for you.


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

The amount that you will end up paying and the company, would really depend on how much you are planning to move and when. If you would be willing to supply this information I will get some information and pass it your way.


----------



## Roaming Rolf (May 24, 2007)

*Thanks*

Hi Guys

I have checked out some companies based on your international moving company recommendations. Firstly I looked at TEAM Relocations and they were very helpful. I also looked at a company called Interdean International Movers and another called Anglo Pacific. After having a few people around I decided to go with a company that would come to the home and do the packing for me. So this ruled out Anglo Pacific who I found out specialise more in moving smaller packages rather than whole houses worth. In the end I went for a moving company called Sterling Relocation. This was mainly based on a recommendation from a friend of mine who previously used them and was really happy. It's strange, I didn't think I knew anyone who had moved internationally. Anyway the move is scheduled for beginning of August. So after the move I will let you know how it went. Thanks for your suggestions on this.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

topak said:


> a reputable moving company


An oxymoron, surely?

Thank you for taking the time to join and pass on this single piece of information.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The US Department of Defence maintains a list of approved moving companies, and the list is available on the internet. At least those are companies that are probably not going to disappear on you.


----------



## Ms B (May 9, 2008)

Roaming Rolf said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Anyway the move is scheduled for beginning of August. So after the move I will let you know how it went.


Please do so. I am hoping to move out there in Feb and advice/recommendations about removal companies would be really useful.


----------

